# Report: Ronny Turiaf Signs 3 Year Deal W/Lakers



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

LOS ANGELES - A representative for Ronny Turiaf said Wednesday his client will sign a contract with the Lakers within the next two weeks. 

But Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak said there have only been preliminary discussions of "what-ifs." 

Turiaf, who had open-heart surgery about six months ago, has played well enough in two games with Yakama of the CBA that the Lakers think the 6-foot-9 forward soon may be ready to play in the NBA. 

The Lakers drafted Turiaf in the second round (37th overall) but had to void his contract when he was unable to pass his physical. The Lakers retained his rights. 

Keith Moss, Turiaf's representative, said his client will sign a three-year deal worth about $1.23 million, although Turiaf will get a prorated part of his minimum salary of $398,762 for the games he would play for the Lakers this season. 

"The Lakers stuck with Ronny, and he's a loyal person," Moss said in a phone interview. "He thinks he fits in, and he appreciates all the Lakers have done for him during his surgery." 

**Please dont post full articles, that violated copyright laws**
http://news.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=..._lakers_notes_29.1892adff.html&cid=1103227414
(Registration Requried)

We need this help!


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Hopefully we can get him to sign, them we can start him, move Brian up to small forward, and trade Lamar.:biggrin:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Cool.. Best part.. Slava might be waived.. HELL YEA!!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Brian34Cook said:


> Cool.. Best part.. Slava might be waived.. HELL YEA!!


 
:headbang:*HELL YEAH!!!* :headbang: wait that means if the do the trade, Cook might be involved. :|


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Brian34Cook said:


> Cool.. Best part.. Slava might be waived.. HELL YEA!!


Its way past overdue, waaaaay past


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

I'm pretty sure we won't waive Slava. He is valuable tradebait to a team wanting to dump salary. He is making $3mil on the last year of his deal. Perfect guy to throw in a deal. As crude as it seems, it makes the best business sense to waive Profit, sad as that seems. We could waive him, not have to pay the remainder of his salary (as the Wiz would have to if we cut him), and then we could keep him around during his rehab and try to sign him for next year if he fully recovers. That kinda sucks, but since he is on the last year of his deal, it truly makes the most sense. 

Slava will more likely be used as trade filler, hopefully in a deal that lands Artest.

Werd.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



HuntDizzle said:


> I'm pretty sure we won't waive Slava. He is valuable tradebait to a team wanting to dump salary. He is making $3mil on the last year of his deal. Perfect guy to throw in a deal. As crude as it seems, it makes the best business sense to waive Profit, sad as that seems. We could waive him, not have to pay the remainder of his salary (as the Wiz would have to if we cut him), and then we could keep him around during his rehab and try to sign him for next year if he fully recovers. That kinda sucks, but since he is on the last year of his deal, it truly makes the most sense.
> 
> Slava will more likely be used as trade filler, hopefully in a deal that lands Artest.
> 
> ...


Agreed. as long as Slava leaves some how.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

We should waive Profit or Wafer before Slava. We need to keep all the big guys we can.

Turiaf signing would be huge, if only because it assures me that Kwame won't start again.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Why not just cut Devin Green?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Jamel Irief said:


> We should waive Profit or Wafer before Slava. We need to keep all the big guys we can.
> 
> Turiaf signing would be huge, if only because it assures me that Kwame won't start again.


 :laugh:

Slava does not count as a big man. Wafer would be more productive at the 4 spot.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Slava does not count as a big man. Wafer would be more producting at the 4 spot.


Sadly that's true.. We could put a cardboard Slava out there and it would produce more..


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Well, I'm not a guy who hates Slava for the sake of hating Slava. He's a good offensive rebounder, shooter and agile around the basket. In Phil's last season here he was our best backup, not Fisher, not Grant, Fox or Russell. Sure he won't be blocking shots and shutting down posts but he can be as effective as Cook.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

First good news in a while for Lakes


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Great news to hear, I'm hoping that Ronny can be our Danny Fortson with less attitude and better play.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Ok now that I think about it.. Why a 3 year deal?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Brian34Cook said:


> Ok now that I think about it.. Why a 3 year deal?


Bynum got a 3 year deal...I think, And it this point , Ronny's way more productive being that ummm he's not Andrew


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Brian34Cook said:


> Ok now that I think about it.. Why a 3 year deal?


Gives Bird rights to him after the contract is up, just in case he ends up being real good.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Brian34Cook said:


> Ok now that I think about it.. Why a 3 year deal?


Also, if the report of a three-year deal worth about $1.23 million is indeed correct, that is NBA minimum wage and a great deal for now.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

What a horrible agent and a steal for the Lakers at $1.23 over 3 years.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Foulzilla said:


> Gives Bird rights to him after the contract is up, just in case he ends up being real good.


 Exactly. The Cavs did the same thing Boozer knowing that he would be valuable. Didn't work out to well, but it was still the right thing to do.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Laker Freak said:


> What a horrible agent and a steal for the Lakers at $1.23 over 3 years.


I stress again, *IF* all of this is true:

I think everyone is playing it safe for now. The only other place where Ronny can make decent $$ right now is by going to Europe or elsewhere overseas and those teams don't hand out multi-million dollar deals to rookies like here in the NBA. This way, Ronny is guaranteed money for 3 years from the Lakers, an NBA team that can give him much more once his contract is up. Worse case scenario, he cannot play and is forced to retire due to his heart problems. The Lakers are on the hook for *relatively* little $$.


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Laker Freak said:


> What a horrible agent and a steal for the Lakers at $1.23 over 3 years.



You gotta remember that this is still a pretty risky deal with a guy having the health concerns that Ronny has just been through. Don't get me wrong, I am the HUGEST Turiaf fan, I was wearing his Gonzaga jersey during the draft and when they selected him, I got the chills. I just know that he is going to be a special part of this team, and I still think he will. In regards to how much he would be getting paid, that is not what Ronny is all about. I think we all know that we could live quite conforably on $800k+/year ourselves. Plus, Ronny is a loyal guy, and I'm sure he feels indebted to the Lakers for sticking by him and paying all of his medical expenses. I'm sure those hospital bills that they have picked up have totaled well over a Million bucks by now. When you consider that they in NO way were obligated to do, I'd say it is fair to consider that as another form of his compensation. I'm sure Ronny considers it that way. He's a special player and more importantly, a special person. Let's just hope that he is healthy and can focus on playing ball in Purple and Gold for a long time!


Werd.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Laker Freak said:


> Why not just cut Devin Green?


i totally agree, this guy shoots about 2%, lol


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Hopes Stint at Yakama is Short
His wheels may be the only thing holding the 22-year-old back from joining the Lakers. Two games into a stint with the CBA's Yakama Sun Kings to rehabilitate following surgery, *Turiaf has scored 26 points and grabbed 14 rebounds in just 39 minutes.*

*The jump hook is still there. The defense remains as intense as his passion for basketball. Turiaf is the first off the bench to congratulate a teammate and the first to berate himself for a mistake. The shots he's missed have largely been short of the rim -- a sure sign that stamina is the only part of his game that hasn't returned.*

After the surgery, he couldn't even lift his arms. He spent weeks resting, then slowly rehabilitating, until doctors cleared him to play. Now he said he feels fine,* though his chest is still sore and he tires more easily.*

LA Times Article
"I feel good. I feel great," Turiaf said after Yakama's 120-111 loss to the Idaho Stampede. *"It's just that two, three, four down and backs, and I'm gassed.*

"Give me another two weeks, and I'll be fine," he said.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

I'm not gonna clinge my hopes in post defense, agression and ocasional scoring in a second-round rookie who has just come back from heart surgery.

That being said, i am thrilled that Turiaf seems to be so fine and healthy. And i would absolutely love him in the team. 

GO RONNY!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



PauloCatarino said:


> I'm not gonna clinge my hopes in post defense, agression and ocasional scoring in a second-round rookie who has just come back from heart surgery.
> 
> That being said, i am thrilled that Turiaf seems to be so fine and healthy. And i would absolutely love him in the team.
> 
> GO RONNY!


Took the words outta my mouth..


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



















Turiaf's numbers through 4 games:

75 minutes, 37 pts, 21 boards (6 offensive), 2 ast, 3 TO, 4 Blk, 18 PFs...and I believe's just over 50% shooting.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Turiaf Update

Jackson said he doesn't know how close Ronny Turiaf is to returning. Turiaf is playing for Yakama in the CBA, and last week his representative said the 6-foot-9 power forward will sign a three-year contract with LA soon.

The Lakers plan to watch him play twice to see how Turiaf, who had open-heart surgery six months ago, is progressing.

Jackson said there is a possibility that Turiaf could play with the Lakers this season.

LA has 15 players with guaranteed contracts and would have to trade or waive one. 

http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_lakers_notes_04.131f15e4.html


Laker draft pick Ronny Turiaf, averaging 9.3 points and 5.3 rebounds for the CBA's Yakima (Wash.) Sun Kings, needs a little more seasoning before the Lakers consider signing him, Coach Phil Jackson said.

"He's not going to be in shape to play [NBA] basketball yet for a while," Jackson said. "It's a matter of giving it time."

Turiaf was drafted 37th by the Lakers in June and underwent open-heart surgery a month later to repair an enlarged aortic root.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...4,1,799432.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

 Press Enterprise: Bill Bertka, the Lakers' director of scouting, traveled to Sioux Falls, S. D., on Tuesday night to watch Ronny Turiaf play in a CBA game.

Turiaf, the Lakers' second-round draft pick who had open-heart surgery about six months ago, probably will play for the Lakers this season and may a sign a contract by next week.

Travel problems kept Bertka from getting to Tuesday night's game before halftime, but he plans to watch Turiaf play again tonight.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

thanx for the updates, sean


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Thanks Sean. I admit that I have a little hope that Turiaf could seriously help this team.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

I hope so too.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

me too


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Are we sure about this?

*Turiaf weighing offer in Spain*
By Mike Bresnaham and Mike Terr, Times Staff Writers



> *The Lakers have until Wednesday to sign Ronny Turiaf or the second-round draft pick will accept a more lucrative contract offer to play in Spain, his agent said.*
> 
> Turiaf has played five games in a rehabilitation stint with the CBA's Yakama (Wash.) Sun Kings, just about enough time for the Lakers to decide whether they want him this season, agent Bouna Ndiaye said Thursday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Waive Slava, sign Ronnie!

Do it Mitch. :upset:


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Lynx said:


> Waive Slava, sign Ronnie!
> 
> Do it Mitch. :upset:


see he just got injured again they should, lol


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Lakers need to sign Turiaf now.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Brian34Cook said:


> Are we sure about this?


Yeah, it is more of a "negotiation" ploy than anything else. He needs some income and this will make the Lakers **** or get off the pot. But if he does go overseas, then more power to him. He is still the rights of the Lakers now so he can still come back and play. With Bertka going up there to scout him, the team will have a better idea of his situation shortly.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Unless the Lakers tell him they don't want him, there's zero chance he goes overseas.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Lynx said:


> *Waive Slava*.....


Yes!!!!


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Where did the original report come from? I don't doubt Turiaf will be signed by Wednesday but I'm surprised Turiaf's agents are talking about options in Europe now when that report said Turiaf was to sign soon.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Waveeeeeeee Slava En Espaniol Por Favor Senior Mitch


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



onelakerfan said:


> Waveeeeeeee Slava En Espaniol Por Favor Senior Mitch


lol


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



thekid said:


> Where did the original report come from? I don't doubt Turiaf will be signed by Wednesday but I'm surprised Turiaf's agents are talking about options in Europe now when that report said Turiaf was to sign soon.


his agent


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

any new updates?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

From Saturday:
 Press Enterprise: One of Ronny Turiaf's representatives spoke with Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak on Friday, but no deal has been struck.

Turiaf has recovered well enough to play for Yakama in the Continental Basketball Association and wants to play for the Lakers this season rather than any European teams, said one of his representatives, Keith Moss.

Moss said his partner, agent Bouna Ndiaye, and Kupchak will continue to talk.

Lakers director of scouting Bill Bertka saw Turiaf play twice this week and reported that the power forward was about 75 percent in shape.

"We want to give the Lakers a chance to make a decision," Moss said in a phone interview. "We don't want to force their hand. It's been our impression the entire time that they were leaning towards signing him."

The Lakers can offer Turiaf, the team's second-round draft pick, a prorated amount of a minimum contract of $398,762. Moss said recently there had been discussions of a three-year deal for Turiaf. 

Moss said they won't pressure the Lakers to make a decision. Moss also said Turiaf has gotten offers from teams in France, Spain and Italy and that they are for more money.

"But obviously he wants to play in the NBA and be loyal to a Lakers team that drafted him and has stuck by him," Moss said.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

From Sunday:

If Wednesday passes without the Lakers signing Ronny Turiaf, and if Turiaf signs with a team in Spain as his agent said would happen, the Lakers still would retain Turiaf's rights indefinitely as long as they tender a qualifying offer every year.

Turiaf's agent said his client might sign a $700,000 contract with a Barcelona team. The Lakers could offer Turiaf the league minimum of $399,000, prorated to games played.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,1627261.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

From today:

Laker General Manager Mitch Kupchak is expected to go to Yakima, Wash., on Tuesday to watch Ronny Turiaf play in what could be the Laker draft pick's final CBA game. Turiaf will accept a contract offer from a pro team in Spain if the Lakers have not signed him by Wednesday, according to his agent.


http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,3093202.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

lakers might not sign ronny, I don't know why not though, he's pretty cheap


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Even if they dont sign him I think they will next year anyways


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

This is stupid, Ronny will get signed. Slava's a moron and will probably be out the whole season. Green will probably be cut or Bynum will be sent to the D-league. Ronny will be a laker.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Mitch goes to Yakima*

General Manager Mitch Kupchak is scheduled to meet with Ronny Turiaf's agent Wednesday morning to discuss contract possibilities for the second-round draft pick.

"We hope to have something happen," agent Bouna Ndiaye said. "We'll wait and see."

Turiaf, who had heart surgery in July, had 21 points and 11 rebounds Sunday for the CBA's Yakama (Wash.) Sun Kings. He is averaging 12 points and six rebounds in eight games.

Ndiaye had established Wednesday as a deadline for the Lakers to sign Turiaf or else the second-round draft pick would play in Spain.

Kupchak will attend the Sun Kings' home game today against Sioux Falls.

"We'll be happy to have him on the team," Jackson said. "He's a good-spirited guy. He's a Mark Madsen-type of guy who's going to support guys off the bench. If he can contribute six or eight minutes in the first month, it'd help us out."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,4198040.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Mitch goes to Yakima*



Sean said:


> agent Bouna Ndiaye


weird name


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Ronny's story was told on Cold Pizza segment this morning. Just wondering if any of you guys saw it? It was basically, a little bit about his biography, clips of Gongaza and the moment he found out about his irregular heart beat. 

He did say that he wants to play for the Lakers.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Lynx said:


> He did say that he wants to play for the Lakers.


yes!!!!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

CBA — Turiaf's days in Yakima appear to be numbered 


> "You can still see he fatigues a little," Kupchak said after Turiaf had 21 points, nine rebounds and eight assists in 29 minutes. "But for a guy with heart surgery at the end of July to be playing pro basketball now, he should be awful proud of himself. He was active out there."





> "We're all on board that Ronny will in the NBA. It's just a matter of when," said Kupchak, who said he has the final say on whether to sign Turiaf now or wait, although he said he will speak with coach Phil Jackson today.
> 
> "He's done what we've asked him to do. He's done his part," Kupchak said. "Now it's up to us."





> "We're not going to drag this out past a week," said Kupchak, who said that neither of Turiaf's agents have issued a deadline for the team to sign the player. "We don't feel any pressure to sign Ronny. In this business, there's an order in which you have to do things. We can't let outside forces distract us.
> 
> "(But) he needs to know (our decision). He wants to get on with his life and he's got a lot more lucrative possibilities in Europe than he has here (in the CBA)."





> "We know him as a player ... we know his skill level," Kupchak said before Tuesday's game. "We like his size and energy but I'm sure even Ronny would admit that his conditioning is not where it was in the summer — and his strength too."
> 
> Should the Lakers decide to sign Turiaf, Kupchak said the Lakers, because of the NBA's salary cap, wouldn't be able to make the same offer the two sides agreed on last summer prior to the seriousness of Turiaf's heart condition being discovered.
> 
> ...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Cmon Mitch. Sign his *** already!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

LA Times Article
Highlights:

Turiaf's agent said his client could have signed a $700,000 contract with a pro team in Spain but is leaning toward joining the Lakers.

"It's looking pretty good," agent Bouna Ndiaye said Wednesday.

The Lakers are believed to be offering the league minimum of $399,000, prorated to games played.

"Conditioning is still a factor to some degree, but he's gotten a lot better," Kupchak said. "We do want him on our team. We liked him during the summer when he was healthy, so if he's healthy today, why wouldn't we like him today? That is our intention."

The Lakers, already carrying the league-maximum 15 players, are believed to be determining which injured player to waive before completing the final touches on negotiations with Turiaf.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

:clap: Go get it done!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Thank goodness. He is not a savior by any means, but I'm just glad to have another guy with heart/toughness on this team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Thank goodness. He is not a savior by any means, but I'm just glad to have another guy with heart/toughness on this team.


the last game was a sure example of why we need sombody with heart and toughness.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

COME ON RONNY! :banana: 

Last night game against Blazers is evident that Lakers badly need a rebounder/shot blocker. Ronny is precisely the guy who can fill the void.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Hustle.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

The Los Angeles Times

*Ronny Turiaf has agreed in principle to sign with the Lakers and will join the team by Monday, his agent said.*

Turiaf, who had open-heart surgery less than six months ago, averaged 13 points and 6.3 rebounds in nine games with the CBA's Yakama (Wash.) Sun Kings.

*"He's packing his bags and getting ready to fly down on Monday," said Turiaf's agent, Bouna Ndiaye, who said he finalized contract details with Laker General Manager Mitch Kupchak on Thursday.

"We talked about terms and conditions of the contract and now [team owner] Dr. Jerry Buss has to approve everything. We're probably going to sign this weekend, or Monday at the latest. That's what we're expecting. I don't see any problems."*

The Lakers play Miami on Monday, but Turiaf probably will not play.

This week, when it was not certain whether Turiaf would sign with the Lakers or accept a more lucrative offer in Spain, Laker Coach Phil Jackson said the second-round draft pick could play about six to eight minutes a game.

The Lakers must waive a player to accommodate Turiaf and will probably release guard Laron Profit, who is expected to miss the rest of the season because of a ruptured Achilles' tendon.

Profit, who averaged 4.2 points, is owed his entire $836,000 salary, but the Lakers technically won't be paying it. The Washington Wizards gave the Lakers enough money to cover Profit's salary when he was acquired by the Lakers as part of the Kwame Brown trade in August.

Turiaf, 23, concluded his CBA stint with 21 points, nine rebounds and eight assists Tuesday against Sioux Falls (S.D.).

"It's a dream for him, you know," Ndiaye said. "It's an amazing story. I think the crowd will be going crazy for him in his first [Laker home] game."


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

"The Los Angeles Daily News"

Bryant said he could remember his words to forward Ronny Turiaf back in July, the same morning Turiaf met with reporters to talk about the open heart surgery he would need.

"I told him, 'This will pass,' " Bryant said. " 'I know it seems like it's tough right now. But it will all be a memory, just like that.' "

Turiaf, who returned Thursday to Spokane, Wash., now is poised to rejoin the Lakers only six months after undergoing surgery.

"What I've heard about him is he can really help us out just from the energy that he brings and how hard he plays," Bryant said. "He's a tough-minded kid."

The Lakers need to make a roster move to accommodate signing Turiaf. They likely will reach an injury settlement and waive either forward Slava Medvedenko or guard Laron Profit, neither of whom is likely to play again this season.

"It's not fair, it's not fun," Jackson said, "but it's not difficult because we have two players that look like their seasons are over for us."


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

LOS ANGELES - On Thursday, one of Ronny Turiaf's representatives said his client remains optimistic that he will sign with the Lakers soon.

Turiaf met with Coach Phil Jackson on Wednesday night in Portland after the Lakers played the Trail Blazers. Turiaf attended the game with General Manager Mitch Kupchak, who went to see the 6-foot-10 forward play in a CBA game Tuesday in Yakima, Wash.

Keith Moss, one of Turiaf's reps, said Turiaf is patiently waiting for a contract offer.

"He is excited about playing for the Lakers and looks forward to it happening soon," Moss said by phone. "Ronny loves the Lakers and wants to play for them. From what he understands, they want him."

The Lakers, who have the NBA maximum 15 players on their roster, would have to waive or trade a player to make room for Turiaf. The most likely candidates are forward Slava Medvedenko and guard Laron Profit, both of whom are expected to miss the rest of the season after having surgery.

Medvedenko, who is earning $3 million in the last year of his contract, had successful surgery Thursday to repair a herniated disc in his lower back. He probably wouldn't be back for a seventh season with the Lakers anyway.

Profit had surgery to repair a ruptured Achilles' tendon in his left foot. Profit is making $835,000 in the final year of his contract.

Jackson said it's not a difficult decision because the Lakers don't expect Medvedenko or Profit to return, and they have no other alternatives.

"It's not fair. It's not fun, but it's not difficult," Jackson said. 

http://www.pe.com/sports/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_laker_notes_13.1da2ccb8.html


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Awesome.. Should decrease Cook's minutes :clap:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*



Brian34Cook said:


> Awesome.. Should decrease Cook's minutes :clap:



Whats with your cook sucks stuff lately? Im assuming it's sarcasim right? Or reverse psychology?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

No it's true.. He doesnt do anything when he cant make shots..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

I just saw on the ESPN ticker that the Lakers have agreed to terms with Ronny Turiaf. :banana:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Turiaf set to join Lakers

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Ronny Turiaf is set to join the Los Angeles Lakers less than six months after undergoing open-heart surgery.

Turiaf's agent, Bouna Ndiaye, said by telephone Friday from Paris that he expected the Lakers to sign the 23-year-old power forward early next week.
"The final decision is up to Dr. Buss, but everything is in order for Ronny to join the Lakers," Ndiaye said, referring to Lakers owner Jerry Buss.

"We expect to sign Monday," Ndiaye said. "We've agreed to terms with the Lakers."


more in URL 



Great news! :clap:


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

lets hope we don't have to cut anyone, we just do a trade where we loose an extra player for artest. 40 days to trade deadline


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Ronny Turiaf To Sign 3 Year Deal With The Lakers*

Something seems up, they don't really need to wait until Monday.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

its official rite?


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Cut Profit? no......cut Slava, for gods sake cut Slava, atleast Profit can do SOMETHING......

Welcome to the family Ronny,

Hey, do you guys think that when Ronny does something the PA will play Predtator music, they already got the Star Wars thing for Luke.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

why would we cut slava? profit does not have guarenteed money next year while slava does. plus profit is not going to come back this season.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Slava's out for the season just like Profit, but Slava has a valuable $3M expiring contract. The Lakers might need that contract in a possible deadline trade. While Profit makes just over $800,000, and the Wizards gave the Lakers money to buy him out in the Kwame-Butler trade, making it all the more likely the Lakers will buy out Profit to get Turiaf on the roster.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

1 more day till ronny!


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> 1 more day till ronny!


!!!!!!!!!!!!

cant wait


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Turiaf Might Need Some Development*

January 15, 2006 LAKER REPORT 
By Mike Bresnahan, Times Staff Writer

Turiaf Might Need Some Development

OAKLAND — Ronny Turiaf's stay with the Lakers might be short-lived.

The Laker draft pick will spend about two weeks with the big club before being sent down to the Development League, Coach Phil Jackson said Saturday.

Jackson said Turiaf, who underwent heart surgery last July, needed additional experience and conditioning and probably will be assigned to the team's Fort Worth affiliate when the Lakers begins a seven-game trip Jan. 29, their longest of the season.

"Maybe we'll give him a chance to hang on with the team for a while," Jackson said.

"We probably should be sending more guys down. We have all kids on this team, but right now we have a roster as such that we just don't have the ability [to do that].

"We think that some time in the near future, March or sometime in there, [Turiaf] should probably start feeling like he could play continual action."

Turiaf averaged 13 points and 6.3 rebounds in nine games with the CBA's Yakama (Wash.) Sun Kings.

Players in their first or second NBA seasons are eligible to be sent to the Development League. The Lakers have five players who qualify: rookies Turiaf, Von Wafer, Devin Green and Andrew Bynum, and second-year guard Sasha Vujacic.

Players can be sent down up to three times a season.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,6962007.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Turiaf could be Laker on Monday*

12:21 AM PST on Sunday, January 15, 2006

Broderick Turner / The Press-Enterprise

OAKLAND - The first thing the Lakers plan on having Ronny Turiaf do is get checked out by team doctors Monday, and if all goes well, the Lakers would sign him to a contract later that day.

The next thing the Lakers would have Turiaf do is play for their developmental league team in Fort Worth, Texas, to get in better condition.

On Saturday, Turiaf's representatives said he will sign a three-year contract worth about $1.238 million and be paid a portion of the rookie minimum of $398,762, prorated for the games he plays, this season.

"He's had his heart set on playing for the Lakers since he was drafted by them," Keith Moss, one of Turiaf's representatives, said by phone.

The Lakers have the NBA roster maximum of 15 players and would have to waive or trade a player before they can sign Turiaf.

Laron Profit, likely out for the season after surgery to repair a ruptured Achilles' tendon, is the top candidate. Profit made $835,810 this season, and his contract was paid by the Wizards as part of the trade that brought him to LA last summer.

Coach Phil Jackson said that during the week of Jan. 22, when the Lakers play just two games, they'll have Turiaf practice with them and then send him to the D-league.

Jackson said it's possible Turiaf would be there until March.

Turiaf played nine games in the CBA and averaged 13 points, 6.3 rebounds and one block in 23.9 minutes.

"I think that we're guaranteed that he's capable of playing and sustaining the effort," Jackson said. "But we know that when a player takes off three months or something like that, it sometimes takes a half a year to come back." 

http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_lakers_notes_15.3c73955.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Turiaf Update

Ronny Turiaf, expected to take a physical today and sign a contract today or Tuesday, signed a waiver that allowed him to work out on a treadmill Sunday at the Lakers' practice facility.

*Some people in the Lakers' front office were surprised to hear Jackson say Turiaf would be going to the developmental league after having played nine games in the CBA. No decision has been made.*

The Lakers have to waive or trade a player before they can sign Turiaf, and the most likely candidates are Laron Profit and Slava Medvedenko. Both are likely out for the year after having surgery. 

http://www.pe.com/sports/basketball/lakers/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_lakers_notes_16.8f1dcec.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

from Sunday's Seattle Times:










 Seattle Times: The game — and his brief Continental Basketball Association career — has just ended, and a half-dressed Ronny Turiaf is storming through the Yakama Sun Kings' locker room, looking for a missing shirt and cursing his misfortune.

"Damn, damn, damn," the Martinique native says in a distinctive French-English patois. "I cannot believe I did that. How could I do that?"

The question is directed at no one in particular, but the few of us standing nearby shoot him back a puzzled look. Do what?

"How could I miss those free throws?" asked Turiaf, who capped his nine-game stint with the Sun Kings by nearly posting a triple-double. "That's going to haunt me all night."

Turiaf, not yet a year removed from Gonzaga University, where he became a beloved figure and basketball star, is very much a carefree spirit.

Still quick with a smile and even quicker with a wisecrack, he abandons the search for the shirt and throws a heavy jacket over his bare torso before stepping out into the near-freezing weather.

And that's when you notice it, the 6-inch pinkish scar that begins just below his collarbone, snakes downward over his chest and stops above his abdomen.

Turiaf often catches those around him staring and breaks the tension with self-deprecating humor.

"You looking at this?" he asked. "This little thing. Oh, this is nothing. Just a little something I picked up last year."

On July 26, 2005, a team of surgeons led by cardiovascular specialist Dr. Craig Miller at Stanford University Medical Center opened Turiaf's chest to repair an enlarged aortic root. During the six-hour procedure, Miller inserted a synthetic conduit into the base of the aorta.

If the aortic valve had been faulty and required replacement, then Turiaf's NBA career would have ended before it began.

If complications had arisen, then Turiaf's life may have been cut short in its prime.

"The only time I really, really doubted him [Miller] was when I first got on the bed and I was going to go in the operation room," Turiaf said. "I had a panic attack. I just started panicking. I was like, I don't want to go. I don't want to go. I don't want to go.

"I kept saying, 'I'm not going to survive. I'm going to die. What is that room over there? Why is it so dark?' The guy was like, 'You know what, I have a little special thing for you,' and he gave me that anesthesia and I just passed out."

Turiaf's life might one day become a Disney movie, so perhaps it's fitting that his delayed NBA career will begin in Los Angeles. The Lakers selected him in the second round (37th overall) of last summer's draft, but voided his contract when they detected a heart condition during a team physical.

(more in link above)


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ronny Turiaf on Jackson's intention to send him to the NBA Developmental League at month's end after some practice time: "I still have a little bit of hope that he's going to be surprised."

http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/lakers/article_950571.php


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Turiaf a Laker Today?*

Ronny Turiaf took part of his physical with the Lakers doctor Monday and is expected to take the other part today. If all goes well, Turiaf would sign a contract today.

"I can't wait," Turiaf said. "This is like a dream for me, playing for the most storied franchise in the NBA, in the world." 

http://www.pe.com/sports/breakout/stories/PE_Sports_Local_D_lakers_notes_17.e197dad.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Laker draft pick Ronny Turiaf attended Monday's game after undergoing a physical earlier in the day.

"It's not going to be an issue," Turiaf said. "I'm certain about it. I've already passed [earlier tests]. This is more like a follow-up."

Turiaf, 23, had open-heart surgery in July. He was cleared to play by Laker doctors last month and averaged 13 points and 6.3 rebounds in nine games with the CBA's Yakama (Wash.) Sun Kings.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,7879515.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I hope they send both Von Wafer to the D-League. Wafer has so much potential but just looks so lost out on the court. He needs the fundamentals.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Turiaf expected to sign today*

Turiaf expected to sign today
By Ross Siler, Staff Writer

After everything he has gone through in returning from open heart surgery, Ronny Turiaf said he wouldn't be opposed to heading to the NBA Development League, as Lakers coach Phil Jackson suggested this weekend.

But Turiaf also hopes to prove Jackson wrong, that he doesn't need a trip to the Fort Worth (Texas) Flyers as part of his comeback. The 23-year-old forward is expected to officially sign with the Lakers today, according to his agent, Bouna Ndiaye.

"If coach decides that I'm not physically well enough to help this team and sends me to the D-League, that's where I'm going to go," said Turiaf, who stopped by the Lakers' locker room before Thursday's game.

"It's my job now as a professional to just show up here and show coach that I shouldn't go to the D-League, that I'm a good enough basketball player to help this team in any way possible.

"If that's the decision right now, that's going to be the decision. But I don't think (Jackson's) mind is that made up."

Turiaf was asked if in some ways he might be a stronger player coming back from the heart surgery than he was before. Some of the workouts he did for the Lakers after being cleared by doctors to play last month were better than before June's NBA draft.

"I think I definitely appreciate the opportunity that I have a lot more," Turiaf said. "It's a privilege to play basketball for a living. I think I might go even harder now. I know for a fact that I'm having way more fun than I ever had playing basketball right now.

"I'm just enjoying every single moment that I have, on the bench, talking to the guys, stuff that I used to never do."

"My job is going to be to play defense, to set some screens for (shooters), try to get those guys open, try to make things easy for those guys," Turiaf said. "I'm not going to be a superstar on this team. I know that. Everything is clear. My job is to make their life easier."

Turiaf said he did consider offers to play in Spain and Italy, noting that he could have celebrated his birthday last Friday with his mother. But Turiaf said the possibility of playing with the likes of Kobe Bryant and Lamar Odom won out.

"When you have two of the best basketball players playing in this league on one team, you want to play with them," Turiaf said. 

more...
http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_3408937


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Turiaf expected to sign today*

I hope this thing finally does get done because the fans have waited long enough to see him play.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Turiaf expected to sign today*



Sean said:


> Turiaf expected to sign today
> By Ross Siler, Staff Writer
> 
> After everything he has gone through in returning from open heart surgery, Ronny Turiaf said he wouldn't be opposed to heading to the NBA Development League, as Lakers coach Phil Jackson suggested this weekend.
> ...



Hes talking about Kobe and Bynum right?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Turiaf expected to sign today*

Turiaf signs; Profit waived

Ronny Turiaf is back with the Los Angeles Lakers less than six months after having open-heart surgery.

The 23-year-old power forward signed a deal Tuesday.

"Of course, people would have some doubts about whether you could come back from open-heart surgery," he said during a conference call. "There is no worries. I feel comfortable that there is no risk."

Turiaf said he appreciated the outpouring of supportive letters and e-mails he received.

"I want to tell those people it's going to take me a while to respond," he said. "I'm going to try to do it one person at a time. It's going to take me time, but I will do it."

To make room for Turiaf on the 15-man roster, the Lakers waived guard Laron Profit. He had surgery recently to repair a ruptured left Achilles tendon and wasn't expected to play again this season.

[More in URL]


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Turiaf expected to sign today*



Brian34Cook said:


> Turiaf signs; Profit waived
> 
> Ronny Turiaf is back with the Los Angeles Lakers less than six months after having open-heart surgery.
> 
> ...


Yay Ronny!! Wooo hooo!! But i feel bad for Profit, Is there a chance Lakers will resign him after this season?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Lakers sign Turiaf after open-heart surgery*




> LOS ANGELES -- Ronny Turiaf is back with the Los Angeles Lakers less than six months after having open-heart surgery.
> 
> The 23-year-old power forward signed a deal Tuesday.
> 
> ...


More in URL


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, I feel great for Ronny, but terrible for Profit. The guy was having a great season off the bench for us. Hopefully we can bring him back next offseason.

Let the Ronny era begin!!!


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

i am very happy for ronny, and he comes at a great time, as i feel we need more help at the PF position. 

however i cant help but feel bad for profit, who, as said, was having a pretty decent season for us off the bench prior to injury. what intrigues me most is why the lakers didnt either waive devin green or assign him to a D league team. having green in the d-league clears one space on the roster with an opportunity to call him back, hence we would have been able to keep laron. why would we keep someone who struggles to play 1 minute per game over someone servicable like profit who plays off the bench and can score????? i dont get it...


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

> what intrigues me most is why the lakers didnt either waive devin green or assign him to a D league team. having green in the d-league clears one space on the roster with an opportunity to call him back, hence we would have been able to keep laron. why would we keep someone who struggles to play 1 minute per game over someone servicable like profit who plays off the bench and can score????? i dont get it...


It made the most sense for us to waive Profit. There was a provision in the Trade fro Kwame that if we took Profit, if we decided to waive him at any point, that the Wizards had to pay his salary to buy him out. He was on the last year of his deal, so he will be a free agent and we could re-sign him for next year. It would have done neither the Lakers, nor him any good to keep him on the Roster. I'm not exactly sure on the whole D-League thing, but I know that I heard that sending a player down does not automatically create an open roster spot. That is why the league increased the max roster size to 15 for this season, to encourage teams to utilize the D-League. However, there are restrictions as well b/c teams could easily abuse it as well, that is why a player can only be sent down and called back up a max of 3 times in any one season. 

It also made more sense to waive Profit than Slava b/c Slava's expiring $3mil contract could be more valuable at the trade deadline than the $800k and change that Profit was making. I actually think the Lakers should DEFINITELY re-sign Profit next year. He won't exactly be in high demand, but he fits the Lakers system perfectly and is a smart player. Plus, he is the Kobe Decoy! :biggrin:


----------



## HuntDizzle (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone happen to know what # Turiaf is going to wear? I was at Summer League and he wore #21, I wonder if he'll stick w/ that? Smush has his Gonzaga #1, I know he wore #15 for the French Nat'l team, and he had another # at Gonzaga his Freshman year before #1 was available. It'll be so awesome to actually see a pic of him in a real Lakers jersey!

Ronny is the man!

Werd.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Turiaf doesn't know what fuss is about*

by AL BALDERAS, The Orange County Register

'I don't think I'm a marvel at all,' he says after his first practice since heart surgery.

EL SEGUNDO – Power forward Ronny Turiaf practiced with the Lakers for the first time Wednesday, his first practice with them since undergoing heart surgery less than six months ago.

While there are those who marvel at his recovery, the Lakers rookie didn't seem to understand the hoopla.

"I'm just another guy that had open-heart surgery, and I just came out," Turiaf said. "My goal is to play basketball once again and just have some fun. I don't think I'm a marvel at all. My surgeon (Dr. Craig Miller) knew that I was going to be playing basketball.

"For people that don't know my case specifically, they must think that it's crazy that I'm back so early, but I did a good job of just sticking to what the doctors told me to. I didn't push myself. I paced myself through the whole process."

Turiaf will continue to practice with the Lakers, learning the offense and getting in shape.

General Manager Mitch Kupchak said Turiaf is probably at 80 percent of playing shape.

"He's still quite a ways away (from playing in a game)," Kupchak said. "But he's made great progress playing for the Yakama team (CBA). When he was down here about a month ago, he went through a workout and got winded very quickly, and we're just talking about one-on-one stuff and an individual workout. Playing in a game is totally different. The only way to get in game shape is to play. He's probably increased 50 percent in the last month. He's not at 100 percent in his conditioning, but that's probably going to come."

more...
http://www.ocregister.com/ocregister/sports/pros/article_955908.php


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Practice is first step for Turiaf*

Practice is first step for Turiaf

By Vincent Bonsignore, Staff Writer

The moment arrived much later than expected - an agonizingly long five-and-a-half-months later to be precise - but Ronny Turiaf finally put on a purple-and-gold uniform and took the floor with the Lakers on Wednesday.

"The team I wanted to be a part of all along," said Turiaf, who practiced with the Lakers for the first time this year after undergoing open-heart surgery in July.

What happened in those five months is nothing short of a medical miracle. Turiaf, the Lakers second-round draft pick from Gonzaga University, was diagnosed with enlarged aortic root less than a month after being drafted and underwent surgery on July 6, 2005.

At the time of the diagnosis, there was a question whether Turiaf would ever play again, let alone this year. But the more doctors at Stanford Medical Center reviewed Turiaf's condition, the more they were convinced he'd be back on the court sometime this season.

"I remember (reminding) the doctor, 'We're in the NBA,' " Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak said. "And his response was 'I know you're in the NBA.' "

The real convincing was up to Turiaf, though. After rehabilitating at Gonzaga after surgery, he was cleared by Stanford and Lakers doctors recently to resume playing competitively with the Yakama Sun Kings of the CBA. A nine-game stint with the Sun Kings sufficiently convinced Kupchak that Turiaf was fit enough to join the Lakers this year. 

more...
http://www.dailynews.com/vincentbonsignore/ci_3415623


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Jeremias said:


> i am very happy for ronny, and he comes at a great time, as i feel we need more help at the PF position.
> 
> however i cant help but feel bad for profit, who, as said, was having a pretty decent season for us off the bench prior to injury. what intrigues me most is why the lakers didnt either waive devin green or assign him to a D league team. having green in the d-league clears one space on the roster with an opportunity to call him back, hence we would have been able to keep laron. why would we keep someone who struggles to play 1 minute per game over someone servicable like profit who plays off the bench and can score????? i dont get it...




Players sent to the D-League still count on the big league roster.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

we should have waived slava


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

^Ditto. When is Ronny gonna see time?


----------

